# Look who I'm getting...



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

So, I am nuts and joining the hoarder category again. Susan emailed me a pic of a LH chi girl. I have been wanting a long-haired chi since I don't have one like that. LOL Husband said yes, and she is so cute. Have to wait a bit as she isn't ready yet. But I am excited. 
Tricia


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

She's adorabubble, lucky u my OH is still saying no to a 2nd


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

delighted for you


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She's a dollbaby Tricia! ! ! I bet you can't wait to get her home -- when will she be ready to go?


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Tyson's Mum said:


> She's adorabubble, lucky u my OH is still saying no to a 2nd


Mine too  and I'm sure Charlie would love another little chi to play with! 
Aww she is adorable! Your so lucky! N I'm so jealous! X


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww Congrats - she is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

She is just beautiful...I was looking at her litter mates today as well. They are all going to be fantastic. I bet you are beyond excited.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> She is just beautiful...I was looking at her litter mates today as well. They are all going to be fantastic. I bet you are beyond excited.


Are you gonna get one!?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a sweet baby girl. I know you can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Are you gonna get one!?


No not yet, still working on Gary


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful baby!
Congrats!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> No not yet, still working on Gary


"It's easier to ask forgiveness than permission!"


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats! She is a lucky girl to come home with you!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww thanks, everybody. I don't think she is ready for about 5 more weeks.  DH is not thrilled about it but I take care of the dogs and what's one more when you have 2 already? We had three and it was literally no more work. Plus, Peachy and Bruiser never bark (well Bruiser does when men come in the house that he doesn't know but that only lasts a second or two) so they aren't annoying. The only thing that is not good is Peach likes to dig in the trash bag. So, we are working on that one. Naughty girl.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww congratulations!! She is just beautiful, I know you must be thrilled.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> "It's easier to ask forgiveness than permission!"


qft!

She is so adorable! Welcome to being a hoarder! :hello1:


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> "It's easier to ask forgiveness than permission!"


haha very True 


she is gorgeous , cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Raqy (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats! She's soo pretty.. I'm hoarder too, just went from 1 chi baby to 3..


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is a doll! Congrats!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

What a little pumpkin.

You MUST have three dogs.  When one crosses the bridge, the other two will have each other, and won't suffer at the loss so much.

I never in my life saw that become more apparent than I did this passed week when my sweet sister lost one of hers, Maggie, to a tragic freak accident.

Maggie is my Bu's mama.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LADIES... If you are going to be taking care of the new pup then I say get it!! Don't let your man tell you No!!! If I waited on my hubby to say yes I wouldn't have Leila..just sayin'. 
** She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Cambrea said:


> qft!
> 
> She is so adorable! Welcome to being a hoarder! :hello1:


LOL...you're not a hoarder until number 20... VBEG unless you have 20 children too...LOL


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

cherper said:


> LADIES... If you are going to be taking care of the new pup then I say get it!! Don't let your man tell you No!!! If I waited on my hubby to say yes I wouldn't have Leila..just sayin'.
> ** She's beautiful!!!


Well, my timing is perfect. Birthday in a couple of weeks, hubby going out of town for Dodger spring training trip and he has trouble saying no to me. hee hee


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww shes just perfect! x


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think shes adorable what fun you and your 3 ring circus will have send more pics as you recieve them thanks


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY! How adorable is she?????? UGH! I cant' handle the cuteness!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

im soo happy for you! shes such a cutie pie


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

What a little cutie!! Congratulation's on your new addition  Waiting for her will be the worst part  Can't wait to see more pic's of her


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, change of plans. I'm not not getting her (So she is available!) But I am getting.....drumroll please....
Asia! (flippedstars)
Long story having to do with that little fluff not having the bite come in (like I know what that means). So.....I am going to get her instead. I am over the moon. 
And I love her name too and picking a name is really hard for me. I never would have been that clever. So that is good too. Eeeee. I'm so excited.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I am so happy she's going to a good home, Tricia. Its hard for me to see her go but I am thankful she is going somewhere I know she will be taken fabulous care of!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

TRUE ? congrats  she is one pretty little girl 

Myami has the bite problem as well , it did straighten up but now back to the bulldog bite lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

tricializ said:


> Well, change of plans. I'm not not getting her (So she is available!) But I am getting.....drumroll please....
> Asia! (flippedstars)
> Long story having to do with that little fluff not having the bite come in (like I know what that means). So.....I am going to get her instead. I am over the moon.
> And I love her name too and picking a name is really hard for me. I never would have been that clever. So that is good too. Eeeee. I'm so excited.


Congrats!! :hello1:


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations, Tricia!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks, all. I am so excited. Woke up happy on a Monday morning, no less. My boys are really excited too. Peach is going to be so happy too. Bruiser...not so much. But he will be happy to be left alone now that Peach will have a friend.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Enjoy your new girl


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

LUCKY YOU!!!! Asia is such a little love bug! And her coat, oh my goodness, it is the softest ever. It is good we will be able to see her grow here.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats on getting Asia! Let's post a pic of her.... I'm trying to remember what she looks like as I am not on here all of the time. I read this post over the weekend, and then saw the post today that you were getting Asia and I was like " what? 2 new puppies? How'd she work that?" lol. I'm very excited for you, and like I said, I need to see a pic to place her in my mind.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

This is Kristi's picture but here she is...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OMG she is sooooo adorable, I am so jealous. Very Happy for you.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Those markings are exquisite! And somehow her name seems just totally perfect for her.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

She's just a doll! Congrats!


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

Asia is sooooo adorable!! Congratulation's


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

She is gorgeous!!!! She looks like she is going to open her mouth and talk!!! Lol... Congrats again!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

ohhhh so FLUFFFFFFFFFY!!!!!!!! congrats!!!


----------

